# question about lighting



## espioragney (Oct 28, 2012)

I may not know what to search for. But is there anything out there like a part or an L bracket similar to the eco Pico light thing but blank with no lights so that I can adher my own led lights. That clamps to the rim of a tank or something. Its for a 5 gallon normal size Betta tank with a glass top on it from versa glass. I don't wanna spend like 30 bucks on a florcent lighting system that r on normal tanks just to gut it out to put leds in it.

Any help to links or info is appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

